# Airtel *gprs* Manual Setting!! Nokia 3230??



## kool (Jan 31, 2007)

Dear friends,

Finally i took decision to surf net on my pc thru airtel GPRS, so today i recharged my account with Rs.560 and got Rs.348 with 45days. After this i sent *"ACT MO" to 200 * (as said in IVR) and i got this reply: _YOU ARE NOT PREPAID SUBSCRIBER,PLEASE CALL 121._ I called 121 and pressed 9 for talking with customer care executive then i got auto reply by IVR that: 
_DEAR CUSTOMER, PLAESE LEAVE YOUR PROBLEM/QUESTION VIA SMS TO OUR TOLL FREE NO. 121 AND WE WILL SOLVE WITHIN 24HOUR, THANK YOU FOR CALLING AIRTEL"_

After this i contact to AIRTEL OFFICE (in patna), where 1st i filled a form for activating GPRS, and then a lady staff took my handset for 30 minutes and entered GPRS setting by manually, but then also it didn't worked. Then she told me to wait for 2hour and keep trying to connect by pressing web button in mobile. Now its passed more than 6hr, and still its not working.

She entered this setting:
*
Connection Name:      MO 
Data Bearer:          GPRS 
Access Point Name:    airtelgprs.com 
Username:             < blank > 
Prompt Password:      No 
Password:             < blank > 
Homepage:             *google.com 
Authentication:       NORMAL

Under Advanced Settings (she left this setting to default)
Phone IP Address:     Automatic 
Primary name server:  0.0.0.0 
Second. Name server:  0.0.0.0 
Proxy server. address: None 
Proxy port number:    0
*

*iIs there anything wrong in this setting?? If yes, Plzzz tell me.* 

When i asked her, why i'm not able to contact CC thru my mobile then she told coz i've called more than 3 times in a day so my outgoing call is barred to CC for 45days.  Now i cant contact CC also, baar-baar AIRTEL OFFICE jaana parega.Or i can send my problem via sms to 121 but it never solve anything. So what should i do now?????? Whom to contact? 

*plzzzzzzzzzz guyzzzz help me.... and tell me the right gprs setting for my nokia 3230.* My handset have no problem coz its working fine with BSNL GPRS. And my balance is still Rs.348

SAURAV 
(patna)


----------



## Pathik (Jan 31, 2007)

the settings are absolutely correct....
it seems that MO hasnt been activated on ur no.
wait for some more time or contact airtel again


----------



## kool (Jan 31, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> the settings are absolutely correct....
> it seems that MO hasnt been activated on ur no.
> wait for some more time or contact airtel again



r u pakka naa???


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes he's pukka. And to activate Mobile Office, don't waste time sending sms or going to CC office. Instead call the airtel cc through a landline phone. The number here in mumbai is 9892098920. Might be the same for Patna. If not, find out. Call them and tell them to activate MO directly from their side. They'll tell it'll get activated in 6 hours. Usually takes 5 minutes.


----------



## kool (Jan 31, 2007)

ok......... i'll wait.......


----------



## Pathik (Jan 31, 2007)

yea the sms requests never work.. Call 4m a landline.. And im pakka pakka.. Freeze it


----------



## kool (Feb 1, 2007)

hi guyzzzzzzzzzzzzz................ finally my MO get activated. and its showing this *speed: 921.6kbps* on my pc, but not working fast like RELIANCE 115kbps. Why??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

thats the max conn speed.. And it doesnt matter.. U can change it in the conn settings


----------



## kool (Feb 1, 2007)

Today GPRS activated till now since morning i browsed more than 60mb and stil surfing.  and downloading wallpapers, small software....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

hehe.. Welcome to the gprs world dude..


----------



## pmharsh (Feb 2, 2007)

friends please help me 
i use samsung x620 mobile to connect to mobile office please send me the settings as i cant acess internet  on pc using mobile office please help me with my mobile office settings in my phone .the cc has been  of no help to  me so far


----------



## Pathik (Feb 2, 2007)

use the settings entioned abv


----------



## kool (Feb 4, 2007)

*hey frnds, still my balance is Rs.348. Nothing is deducted 4 GPRS usage. why?? Till now i've used 285MB.*


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 4, 2007)

Airtel don't deduct money on the amount of data downloaded. Instead they charge you on a per day basis (in case of prepaid) and on a monthly basis (in case of postpaid). If you haven't been charged yet, don't worry. Soon you'll see a big hole in your account balance (the size of the hole being equivalent to the number of days you used MO multiplied by the per day charge.)


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2007)

yup airtel ll deduct a huge amt after sometime.. Dont think u r getting it 4 free..


----------



## kool (Feb 4, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yup airtel ll deduct a huge amt after sometime.. Dont think u r getting it 4 free..



But guyz..... i've alreday asked about this with CC that @ Rs.249/month i can enjoy unlimited usage, and there is no other plan for GPRS in patna (like per day).
__________


			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Airtel don't deduct money on the amount of data downloaded. Instead they charge you on a per day basis (in case of prepaid) and on a monthly basis (in case of postpaid). If you haven't been charged yet, don't worry. Soon you'll see a big hole in your account balance (the size of the hole being equivalent to the number of days you used MO multiplied by the per day charge.)



But guyz..... i've alreday asked about this with CC that @ Rs.249/month i can enjoy unlimited usage, and there is no other plan for GPRS in patna (like per day).
______

*By the way........ do u've CrazrFrog ringtones and song??*


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2007)

google it u ll find many sites
__________
google it u ll find many sites.. Abt the charges.mebbe it ll b deducted after a month


----------



## kool (Feb 11, 2007)

downloaded more than 1128 MB in 10days, and still my balance is same.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

but u only said na that its 249 per month.... so it wont depend on usage...
wait a month and then tell us... if they dont cut money then u r lucky...


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

sometimes they dont deduct the money.
And if they hav to deduct the money they sud hav done this at the time MO got activated.


----------



## kool (Feb 11, 2007)

means FREE..... wow!! On 29th days i'm planning to use all money for calling.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

Dont think that they r not going to deduct.
If LUCK goes BAD, they can even deduct two months balance at once


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

yup... u cant trust airtel... kuch bhi ho sakta hai..


----------

